
Ask HN: Which are the best resources to learn Compiler Design - zadkey
I have tried a few books and such and many are overly academic and not practical at all.
======
azhenley
Crafting Interpreters
[https://www.craftinginterpreters.com/contents.html](https://www.craftinginterpreters.com/contents.html)

Writing an Interpreter in Go
[https://amzn.to/2PA5LEh](https://amzn.to/2PA5LEh)

Let's Build a Compiler
[https://compilers.iecc.com/crenshaw/](https://compilers.iecc.com/crenshaw/)

Awesome list of compiler resources [https://github.com/aalhour/awesome-
compilers](https://github.com/aalhour/awesome-compilers)

~~~
ooooak
> Writing an Interpreter in Go
> [https://amzn.to/2PA5LEh](https://amzn.to/2PA5LEh)

+1

------
CyberFonic
I cut my teeth on the "Dragon Book", but as you say once you get past the
syntax analysis material it becomes increasingly opaque. Most books are
written to be used as part of some CS curriculum. Only a tiny number of SEs go
on to work on compilers.

Personally I found the Nanopass approach much easier to understand because it
breaks down the compilation process into lots of simple transformation steps:
[https://nanopass.org/](https://nanopass.org/)

